# Was kann das Thunderbolt 770 wirklich ?



## lolonics (25. August 2014)

Servus 

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rad, dachte erst ich will ein HT und habe mich dann etwas in das Thunderbolt verguckt 
Ich will sportliche Touren im XC-Verein und Marathons fahren, liebe aber (heimlich) verblockte, steile Wege und will deswegen was dementsprechend potentes. Auch ein Alpencross schwebt mir vor (aber erst nach dem Abi). Da ich aus dem Trialsport komme soll es auch auf dem Vorderrad agil sein, und ich träume in ferner Zukunft von nem Liteville.
Auf Carbon zu warten macht für mich keinen Sinn, das wird zu teuer ^^

Da ich nun über ein paar Aussagen gestolpert bin das es eher ein leichteres Enduro als ein XC/All-Mountain Zwitter wäre, frage ich mich was es denn nun wirklich kann, da es original ja noch als XC-Bike betitelt wird.

Nun die Frage an euch: Wer hats, was macht ihr damit und was wäre eure Empfehlung ? Ich werde das Rad auf jeden Fall noch testen, das geht aber erst im Oktober in Nußloch 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## indi_blau (31. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal, hast du das Thunderbolt jetzt eigentlich in Nusloch Probe gefahren?

Kannst Du mal ein feedbAck abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolonics (31. Oktober 2014)

Hab's leider nicht mehr probiert, da 2015 ja nur noch Carbon von der Ausstattung in Frage käme und das wäre zu teuer. Hab stattdessen ein 301 bestellt.


----------



## indi_blau (31. Oktober 2014)

HerZlichen Glückwunsch! Tolles Rad! Kempten rules!


----------



## chaka biker (9. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,
interessiere mich auch für das Thunderbolt. Kann hier einmal jemand was darüber schreiben, wie es sich fährt zun wie zufrieden ihr damit seit.  Auch welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge wäre nett. 
Vielleicht kann auch noch jemand sagen wie der direkte Vergleich zum Instict ist? 
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Cannondale Scalpel 29 Carbon und war bis auf das Überschlagsgefühl dass ich bei diesem Bike hatte sehr zufrieden. Habe ich das evtl. auch beim Instinct oder ist das wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels nicht der Fall. Das neue Bike soll auch jeden Fall sehr gute Klettereigenschaften besitzen und mir bei den Abfahrten hier im heimischen Pfälzer- Wald Sicherheit bieten. Strebe auch nochmals einen Alpencross an.

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten das 770 in Größe L (bin 1,80m)
Wie üblich passt mir das Bike von der Größe 1a und ich fühle mich seit dem ersten Kilometer wohl darauf. Bergauf ist es für 120mm angenehm spritzig und schnell, wenn auch keine Konkurrenz zum Element, und noch weniger zum Vertex. Das liegt natürlich auch am Gewicht (Vertex bei 9,3kg, Element bei 10,4kg), aber hauptsächlich an der Ausstattung bzw. meinem Einsatzzweck für das Bike. Ich fahre das Teil größtenteils als Trailbike. Für den Schwarzwald und die Pfalz ist es Ideal, auf den meisten Trails funktioniert es sehr gut, es vermittelt ein Gefühl von Kontrolle. In den Alpen war ich noch nicht damit. Die (Sitz)position bei Bergab/Trail fahren ist eher mittig über dem Rad, nach hinten lehnen ist nicht. Man muss schon etwas aktiver sein, cruisen und zurücklehnen geht meist nicht. Mir kommt das aber, auf Grund meiner XC Wurzeln, sehr gelegen.
Mit dem Rad treibe ich das gleiche wie mit dem Instinct, nur ohne die Massenträgheit, sowie kleiner und Kompakter fürs spielerischen Handling.

Von der Ausstattung ist es im Grunde (noch) Stock. Extra kam nur die Reverb und mittlerweile ein kürzerer Vorbau (75mm), demnächst probiere ich noch einen breiteren Lenker aus. Nachdem Winter kommen auch noch andere Laufräder rein (breiter und DT Naben). Auch eine 130mm Gabel wäre irgendwann mal interessant ...


----------



## chaka biker (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
danke für deine Info. Werde die kommenden Tage das Instinct und das Thunderbolt jeweils in L testen können und dann mal sehen, welches mir von beiden besser liegt. Wobei wenn ich mir die Geo Daten des Thunderbolts ansehe, denke ich, dass evtl. ein M Rahmen die besser Wahl für mich ist. Das hat ja ein längeres Oberrohr iwe das Instinct und ich möchte nicht so gestreckt sitzen. 
reden hin und her, ich werde es nächste Woche sehen, ob es passt oder nicht.
Es muss auch nicht so schnell wie das Element oder wie das Scalpel sein, es soll halt nur nicht zu träge den Berg hoch gehen, sonst müssten meine Bekannten evbtl am Berg oben auf mich warten fg das will ich nun auch wieder nicht. 

Danke nochmals

Gruß
Werner






na!To schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten das 770 in Größe L (bin 1,80m)
> Wie üblich passt mir das Bike von der Größe 1a und ich fühle mich seit dem ersten Kilometer wohl darauf. Bergauf ist es für 120mm angenehm spritzig und schnell, wenn auch keine Konkurrenz zum Element, und noch weniger zum Vertex. Das liegt natürlich auch am Gewicht (Vertex bei 9,3kg, Element bei 10,4kg), aber hauptsächlich an der Ausstattung bzw. meinem Einsatzzweck für das Bike. Ich fahre das Teil größtenteils als Trailbike. Für den Schwarzwald und die Pfalz ist es Ideal, auf den meisten Trails funktioniert es sehr gut, es vermittelt ein Gefühl von Kontrolle. In den Alpen war ich noch nicht damit. Die (Sitz)position bei Bergab/Trail fahren ist eher mittig über dem Rad, nach hinten lehnen ist nicht. Man muss schon etwas aktiver sein, cruisen und zurücklehnen geht meist nicht. Mir kommt das aber, auf Grund meiner XC Wurzeln, sehr gelegen.
> Mit dem Rad treibe ich das gleiche wie mit dem Instinct, nur ohne die Massenträgheit, sowie kleiner und Kompakter fürs spielerischen Handling.
> 
> Von der Ausstattung ist es im Grunde (noch) Stock. Extra kam nur die Reverb und mittlerweile ein kürzerer Vorbau (75mm), demnächst probiere ich noch einen breiteren Lenker aus. Nachdem Winter kommen auch noch andere Laufräder rein (breiter und DT Naben). Auch eine 130mm Gabel wäre irgendwann mal interessant ...


----------



## __U3__ (11. Januar 2015)

Danke an na!To für die kleinen Testbericht!
Bin auch am Überlegen, mir nach dem AMS pro in 20" nen Thunderbolt zu gönnen.
Du schreibst mit Deinen 1,80 passt L perfekt, was denkst Du ob L auch für 10cm mehr an Körpergröße noch taugen?
Vergleiche das nur mit den 600mm Oberrohrlänge meines Cube, und will das Teil hauptsächlich auf Touren einsetzen und möchte nicht allzu gestreckt sitzen. Bißchen Komfort sollte also beim draufsitzen vorhanden sein...
Wenns bergab geht muss es allerdings durch alles durch, Trail, kein Bikepark oder Ähnliches!
Springen kann ich mit der KTM alle paar Meter auf ner MX-Strecke haha

mfg Uwe


----------



## na!To (11. Januar 2015)

Was hast du für eine Beinlänge? Bei 1,90 würde ich eher XL wählen.


----------



## __U3__ (14. Januar 2015)

Schrittlänge sind knapp 90cm, wobei ich die Oberrohrlänge da wichtiger finde!
Denn die legt fest, wie gestreckt ich auf dem Bike sitze, unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen verändern ja dann wieder die Geometrie.
Und Schrittlängen lassen sich ja mit der Sattelstütze ausgleichen, solange die nicht nen halben Meter raussteht...


----------

